# Pumps for 1 Gallon cans of mineral spirits, denatured alcohol and BOL.



## TheWeiss (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a bunch of different liquids in my shop that come in F-style containers like the one in the link below. Does anyone have a good way for dispensing liquids from these containers? I know that pumps exist that could work in these containers. I have containers of Denatured Alcohol, Boiled Linseed Oil and Mineral spirits that I'd like to use these on. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks all!

http://www.yankeecontainers.com/c/half-gallon-1-25-inch-opening-tinplate-metal-f-style-can/


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I need to follow this thread. I could use a few. I have gallon cans of Mineral spirits, alcohol, lacquer thinner and acetone. I am sure any rubber or plastic parts would not last well in the acetone, especially.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I just did an extensive Google search and there are many kinds of pumps, but nothing of this sort. It seems there is a crying unfilled need for this. I too am watching this post as I could use these.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

These come to mind.
http://www.westsystem.com/ss/assets/Product-Data-PDFs/300%20Mini%20Pump%20Instructions.pdf


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

A quick comment. For things like BLO I don't see a major concern. For more volatile and flammable liquids there may be some issues. The pump mechanism would have to seal itself somehow to prevent evaporation. Another concern is any potential for pressure build up in the can with changes in temperature. I have a background in synthetic organic chemistry. Plastic squeeze bottles of some solvents are quite common in the lab. I have seen streams of liquid coming from the spouts on several occasions when the contents have warmed up. A common "fix" was to put a hole in the bottle near the top and then you would cover the hole with your finger when you wanted to dispense the solvent. Any vapors released through the hole would be contained in the fume hood. I would not want to have a stream of mineral spirits coming out of the pump on the can just because the shop warmed up.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

While it might be convenient, I think safety is compromised. Some of those are pretty flammable and should be stored in proper containers in proper places.

Just my opinion….


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Dec 17, 2015)

Faucet container? I think BLO might gum it up, but it'd work fine for Mineral Spirits. Although I've never seen them smaller than 5 gallons.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I took the suggestion from Shipwright and bought the west systems pumps. I got three in a package deal for just over $25 I think and found one of the three fit my one gallon can of mineral spirits perfectly. One of the other pumps had to tape to the fill spout of a one gallon can of lacquer thinner. Both are working very well for me. I have had them three weeks now and still working well for me.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

a pump from a gallon of mustard or ketchup will work. the threads almost line up, a little teflon will seal her right up. check with your local ballparks or concessions vendors.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> I took the suggestion from Shipwright and bought the west systems pumps. I got three in a package deal for just over $25 I think and found one of the three fit my one gallon can of mineral spirits perfectly. One of the other pumps had to tape to the fill spout of a one gallon can of lacquer thinner. Both are working very well for me. I have had them three weeks now and still working well for me.
> 
> - Jim Finn


I noticed your signature line. Actually, I do have my PhD, in organic chemistry. I think you are literally "playing with fire". I am fairly certain that the plastic pumps that you purchased were never designed for the purpose you have put them to. The lacquer thinner especially is very volatile, flammable, and quite an aggressive solvent. Will all of the components of the pump heads last in the long run? I wouldn't care to run that test in my shop. You actually "taped" a pump to the spout of a can of lacquer thinner?

The only suggestions I can offer are to (1) be certain that your home owner's insurance is paid up and (2) dial "91" on your phone so you will only have one more number to enter to call the fire department. WAY too much risk for the minor reward of not having to unscrew a cap in my opinion.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm wondering what happened to the old timers method of emptying a "F" style can. You know, the method of keeping the hole at the highest position of the can, and tipping it a little to get the contents out until you've reached the point of not having the contents gurgle. A steady stream is what you're looking for. If the pumps were effective, they'd already be added to the cost when you purchase the contents. i really don't see why you would need something like a pump for a one gallon can. Next, someone will be asking why paint only comes in round cans with a large openings that causes a lot of drips if you don't know what you're doing. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Kazooman: I think that , because these pumps are designed to pump finishing resin and hardener, they may work ok for me.
Nubsnstubs: the idea is to get less than 1/2 ounce out of a full gallon can without spilling anything. Yes a half full gallon can is much easier to pour from ,I agree.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

For acetone, I pour from a gallon can to a 1 quart cone top can (similar to these: http://www.houseofcans.com/metal-containers/screw-cap-cans/cone-top-cans ). The shape and size of the smaller can makes it easy to pour small volumes without spilling. I use a metal funnel.

I really should buy some more for other solvents- thanks for the post, as a nudge.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I noticed your signature line. Actually, I do have my PhD, in organic chemistry. I think you are literally "playing with fire". I am fairly certain that the plastic pumps that you purchased were never designed for the purpose you have put them to. The lacquer thinner especially is very volatile, flammable, and quite an aggressive solvent. Will all of the components of the pump heads last in the long run? I wouldn t care to run that test in my shop. You actually "taped" a pump to the spout of a can of lacquer thinner?
> 
> The only suggestions I can offer are to (1) be certain that your home owner s insurance is paid up and (2) dial "91" on your phone so you will only have one more number to enter to call the fire department. WAY too much risk for the minor reward of not having to unscrew a cap in my opinion.
> 
> - Kazooman


I thinks he's correct except for the sky is falling stuff.

IMO the dispensing cans are the best idea.

Epoxy components, acetone, ms, and lacquer thinner are different animals you can't assume because its working after 3 weeks that 3 months from now it will be welded together.

Me, I pour stuff out of the cans I never even thought about pumping mineral spirits (why?).

What I do hate are those stupid plastic pop tops on the stuff from HD. I think the brand Lowes carries has screw caps.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Actually, the sky might fall after the explosion. Things like acetone and lacquer thinner are really volatile. Storing them in container not designed for them is not a really good idea. A leak from them when you are not there could set up an explosive situation.

If you are satisfied with the risk, go for it. For me, I am not risking my house and family.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd be happy even with a spout so I don't slosh solvents everywhere when trying to pour, but I can't find anything for it.


----------



## TheWeiss (Jan 7, 2015)

My goal in writing the prompt was to find a means of extracting these liquids from the cans that they come in using the safest, most controlled and least spill prone way. Pumps seem like a reasonable solution, if they are made to handle the liquids that I am using them on. Does anyone know of purpose-built pumps for the these liquids and for F Style (I guess that's what they are called) cans?

If not, do you have a way to minimize spillage and maximize safety? If I wanted to move some of these liquids into small containers, are there specific types of materials that the contain should be made from? Or visa-a-versa, and there bad or dangerous combinations that I should watch out for?


----------

